# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  ABS Gets Stuck Half Way Through

## gary_auto

Hi not long had my ctc brought is as my clone makerbot board stopped working 


so brought a ctc basically the same upgraded the feeder and replaced the throats to ones that don't use ptfe tubes. (Same setup I was running before)


but now have the problem when it seems to jam when it starts the infill. (same file iv been using time and time again with no problem) I am using sailfish 7.7 abs temp is 240-250 and bed temp is 110c . when it blocks if I pill the filament out and reload it no problems will reload and print again until infill. 


I have tried the olive oil trick on the tip of the filament when loading and this makes it print ok??? (not even sure its safe to do with abs I read its more for pla) I don't want to relies on oiling it all the time though? what could be the problem?


many thanks any help will be grateful!!

----------


## bigo93

Try higher temps. The thermistors are cheap and not accurate.

----------


## adrianq

> Try higher temps. The thermistors are cheap and not accurate.


 Thermistor??   

I have seen 4 CTC printers in person (mine included) and they all had thermocouplers.  

Does yours have a thermistor??  is yes, can you take a pic please?

----------


## bigo93

Thermistors thermocouples, doesnt matter

They are cheap ones and so inaccurate most of the time. try printing at a higher temp.

----------


## slippyr4

Thermistors and thermocouples are very different. The HBP uses a thermistor, the hot ends use type K thermocouples. Changing the thermocouple won't make much difference to the reported temperature.

----------


## Alibert

The problem may be the throat. If it is all metal then during retraction the partly heated and rubbery filament and solidifies jams in the cold zone when it pushes down again. When you pull the filament out and reload it, you pull this jammed part out as well. This throat problem happens when in-filling as the print speeds (filament feed) are higher and heating/cooling dynamics change a bit.

To check this, if you go back to the ptfe tube throat and if the problem disappears then you know it is the throat which causes the problem. If so, then replace it with another brand all-metal throat. There are good electrolytically polished ones as well as high-lubricity ones in the market. Google is your friend.

----------


## Bassna

> The problem may be the throat. If it is all metal then during retraction the partly heated and rubbery filament and solidifies jams in the cold zone when it pushes down again. When you pull the filament out and reload it, you pull this jammed part out as well. This throat problem happens when in-filling as the print speeds (filament feed) are higher and heating/cooling dynamics change a bit.
> 
> To check this, if you go back to the ptfe tube throat and if the problem disappears then you know it is the throat which causes the problem. If so, then replace it with another brand all-metal throat. There are good electrolytically polished ones as well as high-lubricity ones in the market. Google is your friend.


Know of any all metal throats that will work on the CTC? I am in the market for one. Destroyed the PTFE tubing

----------


## Alibert

I have two printers with Micro-Swiss all metal upgrade kits for MK10 type cooling blocks which work very fine. I use them for high temperature printing in the 260-360 C range (polycarbonate and PEI). Work very fine so far. Only problem is that the nozzle is non-interchangeable with the cheap brass ones, so if blocked the replacement is pretty expensive.

----------

